# Speichern der Dateien in den Cache-Ordner verhindern



## bigtail (17. August 2006)

Hi,

Die folgende drei Zeilen sollten das Zwischenspeichern der Dateien in den Cache verhindern.


```
<meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache">
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache">
```

Das klappt aber überhaupt nicht.

Warum eigentllich?

Gibt es eine funktionierende Lösung, mit der man das Speichern der Dateien in den Cache-Ordner verhindern kann

Gruß


----------



## Maik (17. August 2006)

Die von dir gesetzten METAs dienen nicht dazu, das Speichern einer besuchten Webseite im Browser-Cache zu verhindern, sondern, um eine erneut besuchte Seite nicht aus dem Browser-Cache zu laden.

http-equiv="expires" content="0" dient als Anweisung für den Proxy-Agenten, eine Datei nicht auf dem Proxy-Server zu speichern.

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, daß PHP es ermöglicht, eine Seite nicht im Browser-Cache abzulegen.


----------



## bigtail (17. August 2006)

> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, daß PHP es ermöglicht, eine Seite nicht im Browser-Cache abzulegen.



Eine PHP-Lösung wäre auch gut, aber wie Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## forsterm (17. August 2006)

php.net hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PHP-Skripte erzeugen oft dynamische Inhalte, die weder vom Browser      noch von irgendeinem Proxy zwischen Web-Server und Client-Browser      gepuffert ("gecached") werden sollen bzw. dürfen. Bei vielen Proxies      und Browsern kann das Cachen wie folgt unterbunden werden:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hallo,
ist es das was du gesucht hast?

mfg
forsterm


----------



## bigtail (17. August 2006)

> ist es das was du gesucht hast?



Leider klappt es damit auch nicht.

Es muss doch aber eine Lösung geben, dass die eine Seite nicht im Browser-Cache gespeichert wird

Wer kennt da eine Lösung


----------



## Maik (17. August 2006)

Seltsam, bei mir funktioniert das Script einwandfrei.


```
<?php
header("Cache-Control: no-cache, must-revalidate"); // HTTP/1.1
header("Expires: Mon, 26 Jul 1997 05:00:00 GMT"); // Datum in der Vergangenheit
?>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title></title>
</head>
<body>
...
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## bigtail (17. August 2006)

Bei mir nicht.

Trotz des PHP-Scriptes sind nach dem Aufruf der Seite alle Bilder im Browser-Cache zu finden.


----------



## Maik (18. August 2006)

Das Script bezieht sich wohl nur auf das Dokument, und nicht auf die darin eingebundenen Dateien / Bilder.

Ich schiebe den Thread mal besser ins PHP-Board.


----------



## RS9999 (18. August 2006)

Weitere Informationen findest Du hier.  Auch eine Zusatzinformation für den IE ab Version 5 ist dort zu finden.


----------

